# Major Housing Development approved on top site for Nightingales



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

What a catastrophe for the species. This is what we can expect more & more with biodiversity offsetting. Biodiversity offsetting will unleash a new spirit of destruction on the land | George Monbiot | Environment | theguardian.com

Land Securities' outline plans for 5,000 homes at Lodge Hill in Chattenden approved by Medway Council

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

I personally think that they are ruining britain's wildlife. We have so many lovely sights that the government/council are just shooting in the face!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

This Government! ...... 

True, Nature can quickly colonize 'new' areas and reclaim former industrial sites that have served their useful purpose. But there are some eco-systems that cannot be transferred or recreated, and many species have evolved over thousands of years to rely entirely on these eco-systems for their very survival. 

Relaxation of planning laws and more liberal planning laws are a recipe for environmental disaster.
I fully acknowledge that is a greater need for housing, with increasing population. (Though it seems all these developers only want to build top price homes for the wealthy not affordable housing, which is what the demand is truly for.) But there are plenty of 'brown field' sites that could be redeveloped and of course we can't forget the elephant in the room that is the thorny issue of second homes.... 

This remains a green and pleasant land, for now at least, though it seems if some people have their way we will have linked up suburban sprawl.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Knightofalbion said:


> This Government! ......
> 
> True, *Nature can quickly colonize 'new' areas and reclaim former industrial sites that have served their useful purpose. But there are some eco-systems that cannot be transferred or recreated, and many species have evolved over thousands of years to rely entirely on these eco-systems for their very survival. *
> 
> ...


Sadly ancient woodland & hedgerows cannot be recreated overnight, some are hundreds, even thousands of years old.

I 100% think all new housing should be reviewed for its environmental impact, & only brownfield sites should even get approved past planning stages.

We have a new estate near my home, 120 houses, the farmland now buried under it was home to deer, hare & many bird species.

Not only is the greedy corporation responsible is now eyeing up putting another 120 houses on adjacent farmland, there is another greedy corporation also vying for the same bit of land.

Protecting our beautiful countryside from decimation by these soulless entities is becoming a tougher & tougher battle :nonod:


----------

